# Favorite Animated Movie?



## roselina (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi Friends,

My all time favorite Animated movies are Ice Age and Cars 2..
These are very nice movies.. I like these movies..


Which is your all time favorite Animated movies? Share with us......


----------



## BIG'EN (Feb 9, 2010)

Titan A.E.
Incredibles
Finding Nemo
Ice Age (all of them)
Appleseed
Cars
Shrek
9
Kung Fu Panda
Hoodwinked
The Simpsons Movie
Over the Hedge


I know there is more!!!


BIG'EN




PS: Todd McFarlane's Spawn: The Animated Collection (1997)


----------



## jinjuku (Mar 23, 2007)

Ghost in the Shell
Ninja Scroll
The Incredibles
Spawn


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Finding Nemo. I dont think it will ever be released on bluray


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Madagascar 2, Its very entertaining.
Monsters INC
Chicken run
Ratatouille
Incredible's


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Finding Nemo was a standout at the time..
Now it would be all the "Ice Age" and "UP"..


----------



## Vader (Jul 8, 2006)

I think I'm gonna have to go with "How To Train Your Dragon" on this one, with "Kung Fu Panda," "Despicable Me," and "The Incredibles" tied for a close second. Actually, the list could go on and on, but these are the standouts for me...


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

The Icredibles 
The Iron Giant
Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

Prince of Egypt


----------



## honey34567 (Oct 6, 2011)

TypeA said:


> Finding Nemo. I dont think it will ever be released on bluray


There may be hope! Due to the success of the theater / Blu Ray release of Lion King this year Disney is planning to release other Disney and Pixar features in 2012 and beyond. I hear Beauty and the Beast is first up. It was great seeing Lion King on the screen 17 years later and I"ll be first in the line to see the rest as well


----------



## Vader (Jul 8, 2006)

TypeA said:


> Finding Nemo. I dont think it will ever be released on bluray


Actually, there is a teaser trailer for the Nemo BD on one of the Lion King Blu-rays (LK1 1/2, I think). Unfortunately, they didn't specify any given time frame. If I had to guess, I would say Fall 2012 (I believe that is about the time frame of the 3D re-release of Nemo in the theaters)... Here's hoping! :T


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Im sure it will show on blu eventually, almost a decade from theater to blu ray just _seems_ like forever. Its been on my amazon wish list for a few years now, apparently the studio isnt listening to that...:foottap:


----------



## johnnyjackson553 (Oct 28, 2011)

My favorites animated Movies are Cars, Ice age, despicable me it was fun to watch these movies.



watch entourage online, watch Law and Order Special Victims Unit online and seinfeld episodes online for free.


----------



## kevin07 (Nov 16, 2011)

The adventures of Tin, The lion king, Cars, Kung Fu panda, Toy Story. These all are good animation movies for me that I had watched.


----------



## Mark Techer (Jan 17, 2008)

Kung Fu Panda and The Incredibles would be my "most watched" animated films. Cars might be a close 3rd.


----------



## swingin (May 11, 2011)

finding nemo, cars, monsters inc, and i dont know if avatar counts as animated or not, but it has some of the best graffix in any movie..


----------



## rosejasmin (Nov 25, 2011)

Pirates of the Caribbean: The Curse of the Black Pearl.It isa a my favorite disney movie .It is movie of2003.This movie includes star-cast Johnny Depp, Orlando Bloom, Keira Knightley, Geoggry Rush.It is a animated movie.


----------



## yashawn (Nov 30, 2011)

I like animated movies."The Lion King" is my favorite American animated film. I watched this movie.Story was interesting of this film. I have seen this movie twice .


----------



## aadilthakur90 (Dec 2, 2011)

I would like to share my favorite Animated movies are:-:T
1 The Lion King
2 Toy Story 3
3 Metropolis
4 Fantasia

www.watch-brothers-and-sisters.ch/ | www.watch-angel-online.ch/


----------



## alan.mills90 (Dec 7, 2011)

My favorite is Ice age it is funny and hilarious I also like The Adventure Of TinTin quite an exciting movie and kids would have loved it


----------



## splatman2 (Dec 28, 2010)

Anything Pixar


----------



## ambesolman (Apr 25, 2011)

Wall-E
A Bug's Life


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Up - not only are the colors wonderful, the storyline is one which I wish everyone would take to heart.


----------



## ozar (Feb 12, 2012)

ALMFamily said:


> Up - not only are the colors wonderful, the storyline is one which I wish everyone would take to heart.


Agreed... I'm not much a fan of fully animated movies but _Up_ was one that I thoroughly enjoyed. I'm very much looking forward to the 3D release that is soon to be here as well.


----------



## jackaroda (Apr 16, 2012)

The Incredibles, Ice Age and Kung Fu Panda my all time favorite animated movies. :rofl:


----------



## sornoso (Jun 27, 2012)

my favorite anime movies are: 

-Kung Fu Panda 2
-Ice Age 
-Rio
-Cars 2 awesome movies


----------



## jackaroda (Apr 16, 2012)

*Favorite animated movie*

Hi Friends,


Kung Fu Panda 2 and Ice Age my favorite movies.
I like these movies.



Which is your all time favorite animated movie? Share with us...


----------



## jd371 (Feb 24, 2012)

There is just too many good ones to have a favorite. But the ones I find I watch more often are.

Rango
The Incredibles
Despicable Me
Monsters Vs. Aliens
How To Train Your Dragon


----------



## showcattleguy (Jun 30, 2011)

I can't believe nobody has mentioned megamind. Also I think kung fu panda, the lion king, and Aladin ( been waiting for years for that one to hit bluray)


----------



## jonydec (Jul 23, 2012)

Cars 2 very nice Animated Movie...................i like this movie


----------



## oliviasmith (Aug 11, 2012)

The Amazing spider man is mine favorite animated movie.


----------



## jenniferbullock (Aug 25, 2012)

Mine favorite animated movies are

Snow white
Toy story 3
The lion


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I would have to list all the Studio Ghibli anime movies but for starters the best in my opinion are "Spirited Away", "Ponyo", "My Neighbor Totoro" , "Kiki's Delivery Service", and "Howl's Moving Castle". 

For those of you who are not familiar with Studio Ghibli, please check them out. They are the best "family" anime out there! Great stories and the animation is out of this world.


----------



## OZZIERP (Feb 19, 2012)

The Incredibles 
Up
Finding Nemo


----------

